# Finally! Cool enough to smoke cheese!



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 21, 2018)

Hi all. I have been wanting to try some cheese for a while now, and today has finally been one of those rare days that is overcast and cooler. I haven't done cheese yet so I decided to start somewhat small. I ran to the store after work for some papperjack and cheddar, along with a pack of mozz sticks. Just got it all in there with my AMZNTS (first go round with this doo-hickey as well). Using BBQrs Delight hickory and pecan pellets. Been on for about 15 minutes now, wish me luck!
	

		
			
		

		
	



















Oh yeah, and a paper plate with about 1/2" deep uniodized coarse sea salt on top too!


----------



## brent b (Aug 21, 2018)

Man looking good my cheese would melt on the plate to the smoker right now .good luck watching


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 21, 2018)

Interesting. Do you add temp or just smoke? How long does it need to be smoked for


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 21, 2018)

No added temp. It's sitting at about 75 right now, not melting, so we're good there. I'm not sure how long to smoke, I just peeked at about 1:20 in and it doesn't seem to be taking on a whole lot of coloration yet. I didn't check the smoker tube, so I'll let it got about another hour and check again. Still smoking strong thoigh


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 21, 2018)

Ok. 3 1/2 hrs smoke, wrapped in saran, placed in ziplocks, and into the fridge for the next 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. Here is how the cheese looked before wrapping.
Forgot to take a pic of the salt. It had a slight yellow to it on the top, but the bottom was still pretty white. Threw it all in a jar anyway, hopefully it all has some good flavor when we use it.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Aug 21, 2018)

That looks promising to me. Good luck.

George


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2018)

Your cheese looks perfect, it really took on a nice color!
Great work!
It won't be cool enough for cheese smoking down here until Dec., Jan.
Al


----------



## dan the mano (Aug 22, 2018)

Meat Man Matt said:


> Hi all. I have been wanting to try some cheese for a while now, and today has finally been one of those rare days that is overcast and cooler. I haven't done cheese yet so I decided to start somewhat small. I ran to the store after work for some papperjack and cheddar, along with a pack of mozz sticks. Just got it all in there with my AMZNTS (first go round with this doo-hickey as well). Using BBQrs Delight hickory and pecan pellets. Been on for about 15 minutes now, wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  whats the idea of the salt here , just asking ?thanks


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 22, 2018)

Good looking cheese, still way to hot around our house. Maybe in another month. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## Meat Man Matt (Aug 22, 2018)

Dan the mano- I plan to use the salt as a tablesalt for anything that I feel could use a little smoke flavor... So basically everything!

Thanks for the compliments everyone! I really hope it turns out well. If it does, I'll probably gather up a bunch of cheeses and load the ol smoker full next time.


----------



## thenning (Aug 29, 2018)

Meat Man Matt said:


> Hi all. I have been wanting to try some cheese for a while now, and today has finally been one of those rare days that is overcast and cooler. I haven't done cheese yet so I decided to start somewhat small. I ran to the store after work for some papperjack and cheddar, along with a pack of mozz sticks. Just got it all in there with my AMZNTS (first go round with this doo-hickey as well). Using BBQrs Delight hickory and pecan pellets. Been on for about 15 minutes now, wish me luck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thenning (Aug 29, 2018)

Having used my Masterbuilt wood smoker in the late winter to smoke cheese while it was still cold, I haven't had time since to do any more. Now that it's the dog days of August, it's too hot! Staring at the unused mini fridge in our basement I've set out to see what I can do. For now I'll use a smoke generator in the bottom, but I can always use an outside source. An added benefit is the racks can come out and I can use rods for sausage. Cheese this Thursday. Will post results.


----------



## thenning (Aug 29, 2018)

BTW, yours looks great, just still too hot here in the midwest to do traditional cheese smoking without major pounds of ice!


----------

